# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کاردانی ساختمان های بتونی

## Parniya

* کاردانی ساختمان های بتونی* 

  در  بين مصالح ساختماني هيچ عنصري زنده تر از بتون نيست . در گفتگوهاي روزمره  مورد استفاده قرار مي گيرد . مسابقات جهاني و ساختمانهاي بتني از
  رشته هاي مهم بخش ساختمان سازي و سد سازي است. دوره کاردانی ناپیوسته  اجرای ساختمانهای بتنی دوره ای است که در قالب نظام آموزشها و بر پایه  آموزشهای شاخه کار دانش طراحی گردیده و هدف این برنامه تربیت کاردان اجرای  ساختمانهای بتنی می باشد که منجر به کسب مهارتهای عمیق تر در ابعاد فنی  ساختمانهای بتنی می شود.
 با  توجه به اینکه در فعالیتهای ساختمانی در کشور نیاز مبرم به تربیت نیروی  انسانی کارآمد احساس می شود و همچنین با توسعه روزافزون تکنولوژی  ساختمانهای بتنی در انجام پروژه های عمرانی ضرورت دارد، نیروهای ماهر که  تسلط کافی و شناخت عمیق در این تخصص را داشته باشند در سطح کاردانی تربیت  شود، لذا برنامه کاردانی ناپیوسته اجرای ساختمانهای بتنی طراحی شده است.  نقش و توانایی فارغ التحصیلان: • همکاری در تهیه نقشه های سازه ساختمانهای بتنی • اجرای قالب های مختلف ساختمانهای بتنی • اجرای آرماتوربندی ساختمانهای بتنی • اختلاط و تولید بتن و انواع فرآورده های آن
 • اجرای عملیات بتن ریزی و نگهداری آن • سرپرستی گروه های مختلف بتن ریز • قالب بند و آرماتوربند • نظارت بر اجرای عملیات بتن ریزی مشاغلی که توسّط فارغ التّحصیلان این رشته  قابل احراز است ، عبارتند از: • کاردان اختلاط و تهیه بتن • کاردان بتن ریز • کاردان قالب بند • کاردان آرماتوربند
 • ناظر اجرای عملیات پروژه های بتنی کوچک






گزینه 2

----------

